# Do i need to do anything else



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

HI guys,

Just picking your brains to see if there is anything ive overlooked or still need to do.
Bought van, checked weights and payload all is good, having refillable gas bottles fitted, ordered the Boost internet, getting in quotes for insurance, and having a Category 1 alarm fitted, I'm compiling a spreadsheet for the payload, and we are ok, still got 233 spare !!!!
Ive joined the caravan club, is there anything else i need to be doing guys, even if its so obvious lol!

thanks


----------



## clf86ha (Mar 28, 2017)

check weight is distributed as per axle load allowances.

Breakdown cover?


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 28, 2017)

Tyre pressure monitoring system, if it's not been mentioned before. Has sensors on each valve cap and a small box in the cab, it keeps an eye on your tyre pressures and will warn of under and over inflation.Google "Tyrepal" for more info.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't forget to include all 6 of you in the weight spreadsheet.


SATNAV?       POIs loaded onto it from this site ......

Make a list of stuff to take.

Make a list of stuff to do before you leave your campsite  -  disconnect electrical cable, close all cupboards, don't leave anything behind ....

ENJOY !!!!


----------



## witzend (Mar 28, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Don't forget to include all 6 of you in the weight spreadsheet.
> 
> ENJOY !!!!



Thats all the weight used up then no water, gas,bed linen, food, You,ll need a hitch fitted and a trailer for all that


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> *Spare wheel, this is invaluable! A real must!*
> BBQ point and outside cooker, maybe a Cadac or two burner!



I second that,I would never have a motorhome with just a repair and inflator kit,a spare wheel is essential.

Also have a print out done of all the motorhome dimensions and weight and keep it at the back of the driver's sun visor.


----------



## chrismilo (Mar 28, 2017)

***** said:


> We, just two of us use up a full 1000kg, that is with the scooter.
> But we do carry everything we could ever need, including,
> two tables, (one for cooking on)
> two burner  gas cooker
> ...


Guitars musical instruments for me worse than generators


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Just picking your brains to see if there is anything ive overlooked or still need to do.
> Bought van, checked weights and payload all is good, having refillable gas bottles fitted, ordered the Boost internet, getting in quotes for insurance, and having a Category 1 alarm fitted, I'm compiling a spreadsheet for the payload, and we are ok, still got 233 spare !!!!
> ...



I think the obvious answer must be to enjoy. Stop worrying about it, you've bought a Carthago packed with extras. Get a trip under your belt and see how you get on. I assume you are going to be trying a U.K. Campsite first, so if you get stuck there will be someone around to help! If you listen and act on everything that we all say you'll never get going :have fun::have fun:
Dave


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Mar 28, 2017)

Bottle opener  
Corkscrew - if you're posh (no, not her!)
Bottled water - for when you're stuck in traffic.
Pack of cards - when TV won't work.
Brush and pan - when 'muck' comes in.
Kitchen roll - to mop up spilt beer or wine (rare - but possible)
Insect killer.
Brolly - or two
Spare Specs.

Some have taken the kitchen sink - but that might be a step too far ......


:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Don't forget to include all 6 of you in the weight spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> SATNAV?       POIs loaded onto it from this site ......
> ...



Yes, ive got all of us in the payload! Thanks god ,my grandchildren are still small lol!


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Val54 said:


> I think the obvious answer must be to enjoy. Stop worrying about it, you've bought a Carthago packed with extras. Get a trip under your belt and see how you get on. I assume you are going to be trying a U.K. Campsite first, so if you get stuck there will be someone around to help! If you listen and act on everything that we all say you'll never get going :have fun::have fun:
> Dave




Thanks, yes i understand, but i just want to try for the first time in my life probably , be organised and have all my bases covered.Yes we thought we might go to Cornwall or similar (ive never been there in my life, shameful to say ), and see how we get on, we are all really excited, but I'm not taking the grandchildren first off, i want to get to know the van and the driving first, and be confident (ish)


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Thanks, yes i understand, but i just want to try for the first time in my life probably , be organised and have all my bases covered.Yes we thought we might go to Cornwall or similar (ive never been there in my life, shameful to say ), and see how we get on, we are all really excited, but I'm not taking the grandchildren first off, i want to get to know the van and the driving first, and be confident (ish)



That sounds like a good plan, I wouldn't have wanted the grandchildren distracting me whilst trying to remember everything I was told during the motorhome handover. When you do collect it, don't be rushed by the dealer, as a first timer they should go through everything thoroughly. Be warned, the Carthago manuals weigh a couple of kilos!! PM me if you get stuck, our van is nearly identical in terms of main fixtures and fittings.
Dave


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Val54 said:


> That sounds like a good plan, I wouldn't have wanted the grandchildren distracting me whilst trying to remember everything I was told during the motorhome handover. When you do collect it, don't be rushed by the dealer, as a first timer they should go through everything thoroughly. Be warned, the Carthago manuals weigh a couple of kilos!! PM me if you get stuck, our van is nearly identical in terms of main fixtures and fittings.
> Dave



Best not give me your phone number then, ill be ringing you every five minutes! lol!.....One person from here gave me a great idea, and it was to video the handover, our ellie has got a go pro, so we've asked the dealer if it would be ok, and they said fine. So thats what we will do.! I expect the manuals will be the reading material on the first trip! haha


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Best not give me your phone number then, ill be ringing you every five minutes! lol!.....One person from here gave me a great idea, and it was to video the handover, our ellie has got a go pro, so we've asked the dealer if it would be ok, and they said fine. So thats what we will do.! I expect the manuals will be the reading material on the first trip! haha



Just a thought, nobody's mentioned yet.. take a new watering can! Gotta be fit for drinking from. Very useful item for all manner of emergencies. Then just crack on and have a ball! Don't matter what you take, you'll need something you don't got so give it a whirl and see what drops off!:dance::camper::have fun::goodluck::drive::wave:


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> Tyre pressure monitoring system, if it's not been mentioned before. Has sensors on each valve cap and a small box in the cab, it keeps an eye on your tyre pressures and will warn of under and over inflation.Google "Tyrepal" for more info.



Could you help me please in choosing the correct one for my van? as there seems to be different ones, i dont want to order the wrong thing, the van is a carthage c tourer t 150, thanks


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Could you help me please in choosing the correct one for my van? as there seems to be different ones, i dont want to order the wrong thing, the van is a carthage c tourer t 150, thanks



This one assuming your motorhome has 4 wheels, you can also get an extra sensor for your spare -Solar 4 Monitor and Sensors – Welcome to Tyrepal | Products


----------



## witzend (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> .Yes we thought we might go to Cornwall or similar (ive never been there in my life, shameful to say ), and see how we get on, (ish)



I wouldn't go so far for the first trip stay somewhere within easy reach of your dealer. With both our vans I've stayed on our own drive for a couple of nights luckily didn't need to but better safe that sorry


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

witzend said:


> I wouldn't go so far for the first trip stay somewhere within easy reach of your dealer. With both our vans I've stayed on our own drive for a couple of nights luckily didn't need to but better safe that sorry



Yes i think that is probably a good idea


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Just picking your brains to see if there is anything ive overlooked or still need to do.
> Bought van, checked weights and payload all is good, having refillable gas bottles fitted, ordered the Boost internet, getting in quotes for insurance, and having a Category 1 alarm fitted, I'm compiling a spreadsheet for the payload, and we are ok, still got 233 spare !!!!
> ...


Yes,,
A Sense of Humour, Access to this WC Site at all times, Chilled Cider OR White Wine in the Fridge & a Bag of Donuts in case you ever meet me !.
Other than that, USE & ENJOY !. Work out the rest through Trial & Error !.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Could you help me please in choosing the correct one for my van? as there seems to be different ones, i dont want to order the wrong thing, the van is a carthage c tourer t 150, thanks



i wouldn't bother with this  - its another widget that you don't need......  the camper is just like your car  -  if you are getting a flat tyre you will feel it on the steering - and anyway,  look at the tyres each time you leave to see if they look right. As long as you have a Rescue service you will be fine.  

i have had my van nearly 3 years and am still learning things about it... like you i knew nothing when i first bought it.  it will come together ... it will.

enjoy....:dance:


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yes,,
> A Sense of Humour, Access to this WC Site at all times, Chilled Cider OR White Wine in the Fridge & a Bag of Donuts in case you ever meet me !.
> Other than that, USE & ENJOY !. Work out the rest through Trial & Error !.



Prosecco ok ? lol....


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i wouldn't bother with this  - its another widget that you don't need......  the camper is just like your car  -  if you are getting a flat tyre you will feel it on the steering - and anyway,  look at the tyres each time you leave to see if they look right. As long as you have a Rescue service you will be fine.
> 
> i have had my van nearly 3 years and am still learning things about it... like you i knew nothing when i first bought it.  it will come together ... it will.
> 
> enjoy....:dance:



thankyou , it just such a lot to take in....nevertheless im excited and looking forward to the adventure ....


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 28, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> Just a thought, nobody's mentioned yet.. take a new watering can! Gotta be fit for drinking from. Very useful item for all manner of emergencies. Then just crack on and have a ball! Don't matter what you take, you'll need something you don't got so give it a whirl and see what drops off!:dance::camper::have fun::goodluck::drive::wave:



Look for collapsible watering can and collapsible bucket, probably about the same weight as the plastic variety but because they are made from silicon rubber they fold down flat and consequently take up a lot less room.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 28, 2017)

If you get everything listed you'll have accessories worth more than the van and will need Pickfords to follow you around.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> thankyou , it just such a lot to take in....nevertheless im excited and looking forward to the adventure ....



its a huuuuge learning curve....  especially for non-tecchie women and men....   but if i can learn how my van works  (everything was neatly labelled in japanese or german and no manuals available) - you will be fine with english !!!!!   

once you have slept out in it for one night you will wonder why you got so worried.....   go for it  :dance:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 28, 2017)

My goodness ***** thats a lot of stuff. Is that for real??


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> My goodness ***** thats a lot of stuff. Is that for real??



i reckon he could do without the army of clothes for a start.....


----------



## IanH (Mar 28, 2017)

Spare wheel, or, at least as I saw recently, jut the tyre, easier to carry, it seems that getting the correct tyre is less than easy in the land of Johnnie Foreigner!!


----------



## alcam (Mar 28, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yes,,
> A Sense of Humour, Access to this WC Site at all times, Chilled Cider OR White Wine in the Fridge & a Bag of Donuts in case you ever meet me !.
> Other than that, USE & ENJOY !. Work out the rest through Trial & Error !.



Couldn't agree more . I , first time , bundled everything (I thought I might need) into bin bags transferred from trade in car into van and took off . Still going


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 28, 2017)

The little plastic bottles that supermarkets sell own brand cola etc. (usually in packs of six) are great for storing salt, sugar and cooking oil - oil especially normally comes in bottles with useless tops. You can buy little bottles (even smaller ones) for decanting your usual shampoo, shower gel etc.

We use a bath mat matching the decor of the van just inside the door so you can step in out of the rain even with muddy boots. Get the kind that doesn't have a rubber back so it can go in the washing machine.

Download a spirit level app on your phone for levelling.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 28, 2017)

Make a list of all the things you use, remove all the things you haven't used next year .


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

Jo001 said:


> The little plastic bottles that supermarkets sell own brand cola etc. (usually in packs of six) are great for storing salt, sugar and cooking oil - oil especially normally comes in bottles with useless tops. You can buy little bottles (even smaller ones) for decanting your usual shampoo, shower gel etc.
> 
> We use a bath mat matching the decor of the van just inside the door so you can step in out of the rain even with muddy boots. Get the kind that doesn't have a rubber back so it can go in the washing machine.
> 
> Download a spirit level app on your phone for levelling.



brilliant ideas thankyou


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 29, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i wouldn't bother with this  - its another widget that you don't need......  the camper is just like your car  -  if you are getting a flat tyre you will feel it on the steering - and anyway,  look at the tyres each time you leave to see if they look right. As long as you have a Rescue service you will be fine.
> 
> i have had my van nearly 3 years and am still learning things about it... like you i knew nothing when i first bought it.  it will come together ... it will.
> 
> enjoy....:dance:



Have to disagree.
Mine alerted me about a slow puncture which I probably wouldn't have noticed for a considerable time which may have damaged the tyre.
They also alert you about the tyre temperature which is useful.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 29, 2017)

I disagree Col I have the Solar Tyre pal no wiring involved it just sits on the dash and monitors my tyres it gives tyre pressures and tyre temperature for each tyre you set at what pressure it will give a warning most blowouts are due to overheating from loss of pressure so it's cheaper than buying a new tyre and rim.

Alf 






delicagirl said:


> i wouldn't bother with this  - its another widget that you don't need......  the camper is just like your car  -  if you are getting a flat tyre you will feel it on the steering - and anyway,  look at the tyres each time you leave to see if they look right. As long as you have a Rescue service you will be fine.
> 
> i have had my van nearly 3 years and am still learning things about it... like you i knew nothing when i first bought it.  it will come together ... it will.
> 
> enjoy....:dance:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't forget matches. We did our first night in Percy & wine or beer is not a viable alternative for when you just need a good mug of tea.
I would also put all the van dims on both the driver's & passenger's visors. Sometimes the passenger can shout a warning before you go too far & have to back out onto a busy French road! (Yes, we've done it.)

Marmite


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Thanks, yes i understand, but i just want to try for the first time in my life probably , be organised and have all my bases covered.Yes we thought we might go to Cornwall or similar (ive never been there in my life, shameful to say ), and see how we get on, we are all really excited, but I'm not taking the grandchildren first off, i want to get to know the van and the driving first, and be confident (ish)



If you do go to Cornwall, be careful, it's easy to get caught out especially if following a satnav.

There are many single track roads with hedges either side where a large motorhome can sustain a lot of damage, such as scratched windows or lost wing mirrors. It's fine on the main routes, but pick your destination carefully as some of them may not have main routes to them!

Obviously, I don't know if you have any experience with larger vehicles, but if you don't, Cornwall may not be an ideal choice until you are fully confident with the vehicle.

On the other hand, you may be one of those 'in at the deep end' kind of people. Good luck wherever you make your maiden voyage.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 29, 2017)

For your first trips try a weekend somewhere local  try out the vans equipment to make sure everything works and you understand its operation  then a week nearby to check again its far better than travelling too far and finding things missing or not working correctly after this you can extend your trips to gain confidence.
Alf





bentleysontour said:


> Thanks, yes i understand, but i just want to try for the first time in my life probably , be organised and have all my bases covered.Yes we thought we might go to Cornwall or similar (ive never been there in my life, shameful to say ), and see how we get on, we are all really excited, but I'm not taking the grandchildren first off, i want to get to know the van and the driving first, and be confident (ish)


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 29, 2017)

ive taken on board everyones advice, and yes i think its best not to go too far. So West Wittering it might have to be! Ive never even been there and its only 20 minutes away!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wise move    :dance:     and if there`s anything you`ve forgot ( there will be something ) you can nip home and get it      :dance:


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 29, 2017)

Alf said:


> For your first trips try a weekend somewhere local  try out the vans equipment to make sure everything works and you understand its operation  then a week nearby to check again its far better than travelling too far and finding things missing or not working correctly after this you can extend your trips to gain confidence.
> Alf



If you're a bit unsure, always remember there's nowt to stop you having a night or 2 in your new motor while still parked on your own drive! Not very adventurous I agree but gives you a lot of options if things aren't going to plan.:camper::cheers::have fun::goodluck::idea::cool1:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> ive taken on board everyones advice, and yes i think its best not to go too far. So West Wittering it might have to be! Ive never even been there and its only 20 minutes away!



You can't overnight on Wittering beach, but worth a day there with the van and a picnic


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

The grand kids will find it just as much of an adventure sleeping on the drive and it will give you a safe place to try it all out first......:wave:


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 29, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> You can't overnight on Wittering beach, but worth a day there with the van and a picnic



Thanks for that!....Maybe go for a day then.....


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 29, 2017)

If you are anything like me you will end up buying everything known to man for your motorhome and in a years time you will have an obsolescence exercise and 1/2 of it will end up gathering dust in the back of your garage.
It's amazing what is available for motorhoming that you think is a 'must buy' that you end up never using. Wait and see, I bet I'm right lol !


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 29, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> If you're a bit unsure, always remember there's nowt to stop you having a night or 2 in your new motor while still parked on your own drive! Not very adventurous I agree but gives you a lot of options if things aren't going to plan.:camper::cheers::have fun::goodluck::idea::cool1:


.   Plus you can use the house leccy toilet and shower .


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> .   Plus you can use the house leccy toilet and shower .



but then she wont know if the van shower works will she ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 30, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Thanks for that!....Maybe go for a day then.....



If you have an hour or so, Put the kettle on & have a look at a Thread called 'Pros & Cons of Fulltiming' I think its called on one of the boards, Lots of people gave really good info n Tips there. I know Full Timing isn't on your radar yet, But having an insight might be good.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 30, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If you have an hour or so, Put the kettle on & have a look at a Thread called 'Pros & Cons of Fulltiming' I think its called on one of the boards, Lots of people gave really good info n Tips there.



This one I presume NZ;

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-cons-fulltiming.html?highlight=pros+and+cons

Always useful even if you are not a fulltimer.


----------



## colinm (Mar 30, 2017)

Gf has me marked down as a worrier, so my advice might seem odd. Just go out and enjoy yourself, you ain't gong to die. I've found as long as I have a warm bed to crawl into everything else can be overcome.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 30, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If you have an hour or so, Put the kettle on & have a look at a Thread called 'Pros & Cons of Fulltiming' I think its called on one of the boards, Lots of people gave really good info n Tips there. I know Full Timing isn't on your radar yet, But having an insight might be good.



will do sweet, thanks


----------



## mark61 (Mar 30, 2017)

Can't see it mentioned in lists (may have missed it) but a good torch or three are always handy to have around.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 30, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Can't see it mentioned in lists (may have missed it) but a good torch or three are always handy to have around.



I HAVE SEVEeral battery-powered torches of different sizes  -  but i always keep my wind-up torch close at hand .


----------



## blights (Apr 3, 2017)

What happened to just getting in it with a bag to sleep in and heading off not knowing where or for how long that is part of the fun for me keep it to what you need not what you would have at home or you will spend 3 days packing up before you can pull off. but I do tend to move on daily so my set up is for that I only use sites to get water empty cassette and have a decent long shower every so often when needed other than that I wild it, main thing is to enjoy your time out not spend it setting up things you do not need or will not use, Do a list that suits your needs and your needs only from all the things suggested in this thread i would pick the items you feel you need and nothing else and as you do trips you will realise what you need and what you do not that is also part of the fun.
I have vac packed clothes in my bus ready so after water and diesel the only other thing I need is egg bacon milk and a brew and a cracking view job done thats my list for you lol


----------



## Wind Dancer (Apr 6, 2017)

blights said:


> What happened to just getting in it with a bag to sleep in and heading off not knowing where or for how long that is part of the fun for me keep it to what you need not what you would have at home or you will spend 3 days packing up before you can pull off. but I do tend to move on daily so my set up is for that I only use sites to get water empty cassette and have a decent long shower every so often when needed other than that I wild it, main thing is to enjoy your time out not spend it setting up things you do not need or will not use, Do a list that suits your needs and your needs only from all the things suggested in this thread i would pick the items you feel you need and nothing else and as you do trips you will realise what you need and what you do not that is also part of the fun.
> I have vac packed clothes in my bus ready so after water and diesel the only other thing I need is egg bacon milk and a brew and a cracking view job done thats my list for you lol



Very good advice, though it's taken me a while to get to this point.   I would carry everything I needed, might need, then at the last minute I'd throw in a few more things 'just in case'!   My van was full, and then I'd have to root around to find whatever it was I wanted.   Everything has been emptied out now, and I'm going minimalist  

I would however add a (high speed) phone charger to the list of suggested items.

Phones can be great for many things, such as a torch, spirit level, compass (for parking in relation to sun/wind/etc), music, radio, alarm clock, OS maps, books, videos, sat nav.... and many other apps, including Sky Map for identifying the stars when sat outside on a clear night.

Have fun in your new van!


----------



## Thebroons (Apr 7, 2017)

I might have missed the following but adapters for the refillable gas bottles for Europe.


----------



## QFour (Apr 7, 2017)

I remember when we set out some 5 years ago with a boatload of stuff. Got all sorts of bits and pieces for boats but nothing for MH. Over the last few years we have thrown out everything that we didn't need because it was too boat specific and bought a few things that we really needed. Problem is until you have been out a few times you don't really know what's missing or needed.

We had some really nice crookery until I went round a bend a little to fast and we broke a cup and plate. We then invested in some Corelle plates but then we talked to someone who had dropped a couple of plates and the resulting mess that was left. Glass everywhere they just explode into thousands of tiny bits. With a dog around not a good idea. He was still finding bits months later. So now we have enamel plates. You can put them in the oven and make plate pies.

Decided that we may goto Spain this year so just bought the gas adaptor for the refillable bottles.

and so it goes on.

You do have to turf out stuff you don't need though as it just take up valuable payload.

..


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 7, 2017)

If the van is stuffed with all these things you need to make a list and WHERE they are on it. My wife pack ours, then moves things around and then again until it is correct to her. SHE EXPECTS ME TO KNOW where these things are as well even if they have moved three times from where I put them.
Have you thought about getting a weight upgrade???????


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 7, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> If the van is stuffed with all these things you need to make a list and WHERE they are on it. My wife pack ours, then moves things around and then again until it is correct to her. SHE EXPECTS ME TO KNOW where these things are as well even if they have moved three times from where I put them.
> Have you thought about getting a weight upgrade???????



Its already on the van, ive got a payload of 900 kg. I've done a spreadsheet and ive still got a 200 kg to play with


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 7, 2017)

The spreadsheet is ok but it will not replace a visit to a weighbridge when fully loaded ... you might get a surprise with actual weight

Alf






bentleysontour said:


> Its already on the van, ive got a payload of 900 kg. I've done a spreadsheet and ive still got a 200 kg to play with


----------



## Stanski (Apr 7, 2017)

*First night out*

Hi,  I quickly browsed through the thread and my immediate thoughts was to make a response as I just feel it is needed.

In my opinion - a lot of good advice but also a few suggestions are a tad too ambitious or advanced for a newbie.
I do not wish to offend anyone as we all have different ways to deal with travelling thus you'll learn as you go by talking to others as you have here, but my feeling is just get going first and then consider all the advice and purchases once you have a few nights under your belt.

I get the impression you have some bravado and not timid, you have chosen a very nice and competent vehicle and I can empathise about wanting to have it all happen correctly and being a bit nervous on your first outing.  Have a specific plan for a journey close to home and do it, then discover the complexity of your excursion and how to improve next time out.

*OUR STORY* - in a nutshell.
5 yrs 1 month ago I collected our MH from near your area (Pevensey), taking it back to Taunton took 2 days deliberate to have a nights experience to find out and learn.  First thing we had to so was to find a supermarket to buy cups, teabags and milk, with some biccies also eggs, sausages and a pasta meal for the evening.  We learnt how the fridge and cooker functioned, also had to stop at a garage to find water and also work out what was needed for the toilet - loo rolls are handy as are tissues - ho ho.

We got home the next day feeling chuffed with our first night wilding (near Corfe). Fell foul of the car park attendant in Swanage, also got caught in a tight entrance going to the first stop for our first cuppa.

Over the next month we went each weekend for a night or 2 nighter to learn how the vehicle functioned.  Third weekend we stopped in a layby 12 miles from home (Minehead road), put on sidelights went to sleep.  Woke in the morning to find engine battery was flat, farmer wanting to get to feed the lambs via the gate we had parked in and me feeling a numpty as the solar panel couldn't charge the battery quickly enough as the weather had turned to cloud.  An hour later we got moving.

After a couple of months with moving further afield each time we had a few long weekends at racemeets around the south-west and midlands.  In the May we went on a 3 month tour of Scandinavia.

*ADVICE BITS*
As many have already advised - just get going and learn as you go.  If any advice I could add it would be to ensure you take the toilet cassette,  Twice I have forgotten it and once you've gone more than 100 miles it is a bugger to turn back (not that I did - I just improvised).

THe only other specific I can think off that others have not said (i think) is that always listen to SWMBO, and take a break every 2 hrs for a cuppa, it makes a nice journey even nicer (but remember to add the 30 min stops to your planning).

Oh yes - dont think you'll travel as fast as your car - consider 40mph an average speed, if you do find you are going faster just make the tea break 40mins not 30.

Should you be still considering visiting Cornwall - you are welcome to stop at ours for a cuppa and stopover (in the van) if you wish.  We are away from 01 May to Ireland for a wedding but more than welcome to contact us to see if we are in or about.

Enjoy and have fun, you will find many an adventure lurking.  Should you have a need for assistance the members here will offer help for sure.

Oh - one last observation - just my way of doing things as a learning experience:
If you have joined the Caravan Club I assume you'll be on a campsite with access to electric - I wouldn't connect.  Try a night wilding at the campsite to see how the vehicle performed without electric, then hook-up in the morning if you need to charge batteries.
You would learn how to manage in a scenario where you may need to just stop and gather some rest and know with confidence how it felt.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 7, 2017)

How can you possibly forget the cassette?, it fits in the  hole under the loo, permanently ,  the spare one in  the garage I can understand. You can only do a trip and  keep close to home until you realise what you do not need and what you do need.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 7, 2017)

Alf said:


> The spreadsheet is ok but it will not replace a visit to a weighbridge when fully loaded ... you might get a surprise with actual weight
> 
> Alf



Yes i realise that sweet, it was just to guide me, and to learn as well how much things weight, im going to a weybridge as soon as i pick my van up and then i will go again when fully loaded.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 7, 2017)

Stanski said:


> Hi,  I quickly browsed through the thread and my immediate thoughts was to make a response as I just feel it is needed.
> 
> In my opinion - a lot of good advice but also a few suggestions are a tad too ambitious or advanced for a newbie.
> I do not wish to offend anyone as we all have different ways to deal with travelling thus you'll learn as you go by talking to others as you have here, but my feeling is just get going first and then consider all the advice and purchases once you have a few nights under your belt.
> ...



Thats so kind of you to take the time to write that post and very imformative, thanks so much , i dont think im going to go to cornwall because of the roads, so it might be Dorset, which isnt too far away..big thanks!!


----------



## Stanski (Apr 8, 2017)

*Toilet cassette absence*



GWAYGWAY said:


> How can you possibly forget the cassette?, it fits in the  hole under the loo, permanently ,  the spare one in  the garage I can understand.



Yes I know - most people would not forget it. When I get home I take the cassette out to clean up and then park the MH thus restricting access to the cabinet where it lives.  In my world I often make a last minute quick decision to just up and go with no significant planning.  Ensuring bed linen and kettle is in I often get distracted by SWMBO or neighbours curious where we are off to so jump in and drive off forgetting about the cassette as it is normally stored in the loo out of sight.  

Have thought about getting a second one as mine is getting a little tired so will be seeking one soon.  If it were to happen on a planned long journey I would then buy one.

It's a funny old world sometimes.


----------



## runnach (Apr 8, 2017)

The last few weeks you have asked some pertinent questions, and had some great advice I think. 

I think you have everything now, to set off learn and enjoy with the occasional moment of frustration all part of the fun.

What I am clumsily trying to say is now is your journey, the next few months you may have a wish list to enhance your experience, I would different to the van I bought.

It is a bit like as a little girl when you swam the first breadth of a swimming pool ( assuming you can swim) The armbands are off for the first time, you know you are going to be ok, A bit daunting but that step needs to be taken.

I would stop on a site for a couple of nights so I could concentrate on whats what ( I did near Whitby) 

The only thing I would do is have a pre flight checklist , have fun and appoint your first officer ..( mine was a German shepheard Holly)

Skylight closed....
cupboard clips engaged for take off.
electric cables stored.
Passengers no smoking seat belt signs on etc.

taxi to the end of the drive, cleared for departure in which ever direction you choose ....and have fun

Good luck don't be a stranger, let us all know how you get on !

Channa


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 8, 2017)

channa said:


> The last few weeks you have asked some pertinent questions, and had some great advice I think.
> 
> I think you have everything now, to set off learn and enjoy with the occasional moment of frustration all part of the fun.
> 
> ...



thanks for that, I'm excited it isnt long now, and i will be able to pick  my baby up!..I will keep you all informed no problems on that score!


----------



## grandadbaza (Apr 8, 2017)

***** said:


> We, just two of us use up a full 1000kg, that is with the scooter.
> But we do carry everything we could ever need, including,
> two tables, (one for cooking on)
> two burner  gas cooker
> ...



Graham , whats the "cardiac " for is that incase your heart gives up loading that lot in the van  LOL


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 8, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Thats so kind of you to take the time to write that post and very imformative, thanks so much , i dont think im going to go to cornwall because of the roads, so it might be Dorset, which isnt too far away..big thanks!!



Just to say, There's little wrong with the Roads in Cornwall !, I've just spen the last 7 weeks in & Pokeing my Bumper around Cornwall. Give it a go !.


----------



## grandadbaza (Apr 8, 2017)

***** said:


> Bl**dy Hell Baz, spell check again keeps altering things
> Thanks, I never noticed, but might be a good idea :dance:
> Oh I expect you know it was a Cadac



Yep  I thought that was what it was , but you never know ,you seem to have covered everything else in your list


----------



## Dowel (Apr 8, 2017)

You have probably thought of this but if not, it's good to be prepared....

If you think you might ever need to change a wheel yourself I would give it a quick run through at home to: locate the jacking points, ensure the jack is suitable, check the tool supplied to undo wheel nuts or bolts gives you enough leverage and finally whether you can lift the wheel back into place and secure it especially if you have bolts rather than studs and nuts. 

If you have an electric tyre pump I would also check that it can actually produce the required pressure in a reasonable time.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 9, 2017)

Dowel said:


> You have probably thought of this but if not, it's good to be prepared....
> 
> If you think you might ever need to change a wheel yourself I would give it a quick run through at home to: locate the jacking points, ensure the jack is suitable, check the tool supplied to undo wheel nuts or bolts gives you enough leverage and finally whether you can lift the wheel back into place and secure it especially if you have bolts rather than studs and nuts.
> 
> If you have an electric tyre pump I would also check that it can actually produce the required pressure in a reasonable time.



im going to learn how to do all these things! thankyou


----------

